# Esperado's Story



## IberianGirl143 (Jul 17, 2008)

His story all starts in 2002 with a trip to the Puyallup Horse Expo. I was walking out of the bathroom drying my hands when a sign with an ad on it caught my eye. I stopped and started reading. It read “FOR SALE Esperado: Half-Andalusian by Acero NW ” and below had a picture of a very sun bleached, washed out, ugly, gangly black-bay colt with the biggest hay belly I’ve ever seen. He was a hideous site to see but something about him was just way to intriguing. I HAD to go see him, even though my mother and I were in no way ready to welcome another horse into our lives. But with my constant begging and nagging she finally broke down and we jumped in the suburban and headed to Maytown to go see “Esperado”. His owner walked him out of his paddock and up to me. He was so sweet and kind even though he was infested with a wormy hay belly and had a pesky entourage of flies following his every step. He was a just coming 2-year-old colt and extremely green. He grew up running free over acres of rolling grass with one other colt and about 3 llamas. He had only had a halter on him but loved human attention! I lead him into to the arena where I wanted to see him run and frolic. I tried to chase him with a cracking whip, plastic bags, tarps, ect. Trying to exert just the slightest hint of energy out of him so I could see some type of movement. But he fearlessly didn’t budge, just stood there with this funny look on his face as if to say, “No, I’m not running…all I want is to be petting and loved on.” So that’s what I did. Right then and there I knew I wasn’t leaving without this horse in tow. But we did. We left with the only words spoken on the way back home of my mom were. “We can’t afford another horse…don’t get all heart broke over this horse…I knew this was a bad idea coming out here,” then with the final words of… “We’ll talk about it later”. So with my very persuasive personality we did talk about it and I guess what…I won! It just so happens that this was all taking place right around my 16th birthday. So happy birthday to me I get my very own horse only under the following criteria, she will purchase Esperado for me only if I agree to take on ALL financial and physical responsibility including all the training. So I accepted the challenge… now six years later and barely a penny in my bank account I am still the happiest girl alive. Esperado now stands proudly at 17.2 hands. He is absolutely breathtaking to watch and ride. I could sit and watch him graze all day long if I could. He's truly everything I wished for. I have done all the training on Esperado myself and let me tell you, this was difficult task but if you stay committed and you keep tons of love in your heart all things are possible to conquer. Him and I have grown together sharing great times and bad, many tears of frustration and tears of triumph. It’s hard to put into word the love and bond that we share. But I’d have to say it’s a very special and rewarding relationship. I thank god everyday for watching over us and protecting us every stride we take. Even though alone he’s just a horse and alone I’m just a girl, you put us together and we become an unstoppable TEAM.


----------



## super10chic (Jul 30, 2008)

*Esperado!!!*

OMG --he does not even look like the same horse! 

Love you both and can't wait for the breed show---

Love,
your relief rider aka BAMF


----------

